# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Xiao AI, voice assistant, Beijing Xiaomi Technology Co., Ltd, Beijing, China

## Airicist

Developer - Beijing Xiaomi Technology Co., Ltd

----------


## Airicist

Meet Xiao Ai! | Xiaomi's very own digital assistant

Published on Apr 2, 2018




> Xiao Ai is always with you...helping you get things done faster, smarter and easier than ever before!

----------


## Airicist

Article "Here’s Xiaomi’s voice assistant, Xiao AI"

by Sam Byford
April 3, 2018

----------

